# Baby Measuring at 10th Percentile at 20 weeks



## JakenElliesMa

Hi, I'm new here, trying to find someone else who has experience with what I'm going through!

I've had a complicated pregnancy thus far. I had a huge bleed at 5 weeks, spotting from 6-8 weeks, was hospitalized at 13 weeks for another massive bleed (needed two bags of saline via IV to replenish my fluid levels) and was told it was all because of a SCH. At my 13 week scan, she was measuring a few days ahead, depending on the measurements. I think 3-4 days.

At my 19 week scan, it showed that the SCH had resolved itself (yay), but that she's now measuring at the 10th percentile. My fundal height at my next mw appt at 20 weeks was 16cm. Those two things together made my mw book me in for a growth ultrasound and doppler cord study. She said not to worry, but obviously I'm worrying. My son measured ahead all along, and both DH and I are not small people. We're both tall, and weren't small babies (around 8lbs)

I know they don't catagorize babies as IUGR unless they fall below the 10th percentile, but seeing as we're teetering on the edge, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with a similar situation, and what the outcome was. 

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Hun,

I'm sorry i can't offer any real advice ( I have a SCH too) but i just wanted to say that i'm sure it will be ok. I know nobody wants to be in the 10th percentile but at the same time the percentiles are just an average measurement and as long as you are within them then you are classed as within peramiters. 

Hopefully they will be offering you doppler scans of the umbilical cord and further growth scans? 

After my exprerience with SCH i did a lot of reading and know that growth can be effected but read loads of positive stuff - the main thing is that it doesn't go unnotticed and yours hasn't so i hope that you get some further answers from your Dr's and maybe on here. 16cm fundal hieght correponds with around 16wks gest which at 20 wks means a possible variance of 4 weeks at the very most (with room for a few mm out either way) but also is still only in the 2nd trimester. The 3rd trimester is when all the real growth is done and so there is still plenty of catching up time x

Have you been offered more appointments?

xx


----------



## Tatertot

My baby was in the 7th percentile at 34 weeks. At 28 (or so) weeks, he was at the 25th percentile. No one with the exception of one nurse said anything about IUGR, but he had bunches of other issues too, so its possible that it just wasn't mentioned since we had more serious things to worry about. Carrick was born at 39w4d. He was little 5 pounds 7 ounces and 17 1/2 inches long. Aside from the issues we knew about (which were really serious) he was fine. No issues strictly related to his size.

Don't worry yet. Every doctor I've had told me whether or not I should be worried. So if the doctor says not to worry, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## mslesure

Hello, I too have been worrying myself sick about percentiles and fetal growth. I was told around week 27 that he was measuring small for his GA and my umbilical flow was abnormal. I was then changed from midwife to doctor, monitored weekly with BPP and dopplers along with weekly visits to Dr. This is week 30 for me and he continues to fall on the chart. His BPP are all 8/8 but he is not growing as they would like. I received the steroid injections and have been told to monitor with kick counts. At the last growth scan he weighed in at 2lbs, 8oz. So of course I continue to worry. Any advice????


----------



## Emmea12uk

What is sch?


----------



## Maybump2

Subchorionic Heamatoma, it's a bleed between the womb and membranes - trapped like a bubble, it can either bleed, reabsorb or just sit there... sometimes it can happen under the placenta and cause a rupture, sometimes it happens elsewhere or it can be caused by the placenta having a loose edge almost...

x


----------

